# $148 Upfront for 522 Upgrade??



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok,

I just got off my 3rd call to E* today (since the first 2 said they were having technical problems and couldn't give me any prices or schedule my 522 upgrade) and this CSR told me after looking up my account that I 'qualify' for $148 upfront cost for a 522 upgrade!?!?! She said that 'some' customers qualify for $99 upfront and 'some' for $148 and that she has only seen customers qualify for $148 that she has helped so far today and that 99% of customers will only qualify for the $148 offer (according to the training class about this promotion she was in yesterday).  I'm sorry, but $148 is asking a little too much for an upgrade to a leased box when I can buy one for not much more. I've been an E* customer for 4 years and have never had a late payment so it would seem (at least to me) that I'd be a good candiate for the $99 upgrade. Too bad they won't tell me why!!!!  :eek2: :nono2: 

I had her ask her manager why exactly do I NOT qualify for the $99 fee that I've been reading about in this forum for the last week. The answer sadly was that 'the computer just tells us' (also learned in training yesterday) and that is what her manager said too! I swear this chic sounded like she was 13 or something. I didn't ask to talk to the manager or anything because all I had to go on was what I've read here so I was thinking maybe I had misunderstood the offer and wanted to confirm it here. Of course everything I've read has been $99 upfront here and in other forums as well.

So it's a $99 install fee and $49 'upgrade' fee to the 522 and I must say I'm pretty disappointed. Has anyone else been told the same or are you getting the $99 upfront cost that we've all been talking about here for the last week? I'm in the Houston area if it matters. 

Rhindle


----------



## shetani (Jan 30, 2004)

rhindle said:


> Ok,
> 
> I just got off my 3rd call to E* today (since the first 2 said they were having technical problems and couldn't give me any prices or schedule my 522 upgrade) and this CSR told me after looking up my account that I 'qualify' for $148 upfront cost for a 522 upgrade!?!?! She said that 'some' customers qualify for $99 upfront and 'some' for $148 and that she has only seen customers qualify for $148 that she has helped so far today and that 99% of customers will only qualify for the $148 offer (according to the training class about this promotion she was in yesterday).  I'm sorry, but $148 is asking a little too much for an upgrade to a leased box when I can buy one for not much more. I've been an E* customer for 4 years and have never had a late payment so it would seem (at least to me) that I'd be a good candiate for the $99 upgrade. Too bad they won't tell me why!!!!  :eek2: :nono2:
> 
> ...


I ordered my DVR 522 earlier this morning and they charged me $99 which was a $49.99 upgrade fee and $49.99 install fee. I had called a few days ago and they had initiallly told me it would only $74.99 (I think the CSR was pulling numbers out of her  , anyway I have no clue why they would make you pay an extra $50.00 bucks. I dont know if it makes a difference but I have been with E* for about 5 Years and I am currently not on contract , maybe that is the breaker.....


----------



## mtsmylie (Feb 2, 2004)

I've been with Dish for ust over a year, called today to see what I qualified for, and was quoted the $99 install and delivery price. So it doesn't appear to have anything to do with length of service.

To make things STRANGER, out of curiosity, I asked how much it would be to purchase the 522 outright, and she said => $99 <= plus $50 for the installation. 

I'm trying to think of a catch or reason I wouldn't call back and buy it for that price, and not have to pay the lease fee. Something tells me she was wrong, because that can't be right.

Can it?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

shetani said:


> I ordered my DVR 522 earlier this morning and they charged me $99 which was a $49.99 upgrade fee and $49.99 install fee. I had called a few days ago and they had initiallly told me it would only $74.99 (I think the CSR was pulling numbers out of her  , anyway I have no clue why they would make you pay an extra $50.00 bucks. I dont know if it makes a difference but I have been with E* for about 5 Years and I am currently not on contract , maybe that is the breaker.....


I called as well today to get the 522 upgrade. First a little history, been a sub since 1997 Top 180 with distants Supers and 6 receivers, one a 510 lease that I signed up for in November of 04.

First CSR, sorry you can't take advantage of the 522 offer as you already have a 510 lease, I explain that I want to trade the 510 lease for the 522 as a lease since I was told in November that once the 522 was available I would want to trade the 510 for a 522. Oooh, please hold, okay sir I have to have my supervisor take over. Supervisor, okay sir yes I believe we can do that although we have to go farther up the management chain again. Executive manager next, Yes sir, we can trade out your 510 for a 522 (He then tells me All current 510 lease subs qualify for a 522 trade in). He contines, but since the 522 is much more expensive unit and we will have to upgrade your switches and run new cable it will be $149.

I explain that already have a Dish 500 with TWO SW64 switches and the 2 cable runs required are already run to the location for the 522. Okay sir since you have done all of the installation work we can charge you $99.00 for the receiver swap and give you a $49 credit off the $99 for a grand total of $50.00, SOLD.

Swap out is scheduled for February 8th between 8am and 12.

John


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't believe anything they say anymore. If they said you could buy it for $99 and $50 install I think I'd be all over that. The 2nd call I made today they told me that part of the installation would cover installing a new PHONE jack if I didn't have one within 75 feet or something like that. The 3rd CSR told me that it is up to the installers discretion whether to install a phone jack or not since they wouldn't normally have that type of equipement on the truck.

This really irks me to hear others get the (what I thought was) standard $99 upfront cost but me, a 4 year never-been-late subscriber that is NOT on contract but is month to month, credit card autopay gets bent over like this. I just don't get it. They could AT LEAST tell me why I don't 'qualify' for the $99 deal! 

Not sure what to do at this point. On priciple alone I will not pay $148 upfront while others are paying $99 and I'm not even told why I have to pay 50% more. This suxs big time. I'm going to call back one more time and put some more pressure on them as to why others only have to pay $99.

I'll keep you folks updated.

Rhindle


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

JohnL said:


> He contines, but since the 522 is much more expensive unit and we will have to upgrade your switches and run new cable it will be $149.
> 
> I explain that already have a Dish 500 with TWO SW64 switches and the 2 cable runs required are already run to the location for the 522. Okay sir since you have done all of the installation work we can charge you $99.00 for the receiver swap and give you a $49 credit off the $99 for a grand total of $50.00, SOLD.


Intersting John. I was thinking that they know what equipment I have and maybe I need to be upgraded to support the other line in and that's why the price is higher. I know I need another physical line in the house, but I'm not sure if I need to upgrade the hw or not as I am not a pro in this area. This is what I have: http://klevenski.com/dish

So now we're ranging from $50 to $150. Geez. Why don't they say what the fee will be based on whatever hw you have or whatever other secret reason some get $99 and others get the shaft?


----------



## tbeuthin (Dec 15, 2004)

mtsmylie said:


> I've been with Dish for ust over a year, called today to see what I qualified for, and was quoted the $99 install and delivery price. So it doesn't appear to have anything to do with length of service.
> 
> To make things STRANGER, out of curiosity, I asked how much it would be to purchase the 522 outright, and she said => $99 <= plus $50 for the installation.
> 
> ...


It likely has to to with level of service. I was told $99 total for a leased 522($49 inst. + $50 receiver exchange fee). I have AEP+locals, w/2 DVRs Probably CC pay helps, but that's just a guess.

I was considering buying one on ebay (after checking Rcvr# and SC# with [email protected]). I just called and asked about the $99 purchase option and the CSR I spoke with they didn't know about any purchase option.

I think if you can buy one for $99 plus $49 to install it and you don't have a lease fee it sounds pretty good. I'd buy it for that price, but they didn't offering it to me (so far).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

hey ask if you upgrade t AEP if it will drop the price for the upgrade, no harem in asking


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I remember seeing an eBay dealer selling new 522's for $175. A regular poster on one of these forums had purchased one from them, and was happy with it.

Considering it will cost $160 to lease it the first year, and $60 per year thereafter, $175 to own makes more sense. Plus, if you upgrade or cancel Dish, you can sell it. Depending on what you get for it, it's total cost of ownership might end up being $0.


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Good point garypen and I was thinking the same thing. Looks like you can grab a NIB 522 for around $200 plus shipping on Ebay, but I'm just leary about that whole thing. I'd just hate to get screwed by buying one on Ebay. I mean, people ask for the serial number and smartcard but what makes them think they are legit what the seller tells them? I see a few out there now that I'm tempted to grab... but usually when I get caught up in the emotion of the moment I make a bad decision. 

Seems like $200 for a NIB 522 would be a pretty decent deal since I could always sell it and keep my trusty 7200 nearby. LOL I guess if I bought one outright there would be no lease fee obviously, but just the DVR fee? I wonder if there is an 'activation fee'. 

Pondering...


----------



## kingbiged (Nov 14, 2003)

It sounds like they are all confused! This is what happen to me today, when I called:

I asked if I could do the dish-it-up and get the 522 to replace my 510, I have a 721 & 510. She said no problem, it would be $150 and I would need to ship back my 510! I told her that I own the 510, and why would I need to trade it in for a leased box! She continued to tell me that that was the only option. I have been with them for almost 9 years, and I get this, I told her. She didn't care.

Just as I was at my last end, I called them back to try another CSR, and this time, I said "I would like to lease at 522", she proceeded to tell me that it would be $99 including installation. So, good news is I will get the new reciever!

Everyone should tell them you want to lease it, and not use the dish-it-up.

I also explained that there was only 1 coax outlet in the room, and It may require a DishPro+ 44 to make it work. They said what ever it takes, in regards to equipment, they will install it on site.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

On hold with them now, I got another "the system is telling me $148" CSR and I'm waiting for a supervisor in hopes to find out why I'm getting bent over and not getting the $99 deal. Hopefully the supervisor can at least tell me why...

Back with more details as they come.


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh, kingbiged I did say I wanted to lease a 522, but it didn't seem to matter. She just said that 'additional receiver' was the only option and 'replacement' wasn't available. Hmm...

Why are they all chicks anyway?


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I got the 510 9 days ok I kinda of like it was going to get the 522 but if its going to cost that much to do all of that just forget it I will keep my 510 box!


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, according to the supervisor my 'offer' is apparently based on a combination of length of time with E*, the packages I subscribe to, my history of payments, the number of receivers I have (or had), the dish equipment I currently have and other things that are all rolled up and the computer spits out the 'nonegotiable offer', according to the supervisor.

This makes a little more sense I guess, but it's just lame to hear others get the same deal for $50 less when I've been with E* for 4 years without ever being late with cc autopay.

Oh well, I guess I need to figure out whehter it's worth buying a $200 522 off Ebay and getting it activated or coughing up $150 for E* to upgrade my dish and get 522 as I think my hw needs a refresh: http://klevenski.com/dish

We'll see...


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

rhindle said:


> Ok,
> 
> I just got off my 3rd call to E* today (since the first 2 said they were having technical problems and couldn't give me any prices or schedule my 522 upgrade) and this CSR told me after looking up my account that I 'qualify' for $148 upfront cost for a 522 upgrade!?!?! She said that 'some' customers qualify for $99 upfront and 'some' for $148 and that she has only seen customers qualify for $148 that she has helped so far today and that 99% of customers will only qualify for the $148 offer (according to the training class about this promotion she was in yesterday).  I'm sorry, but $148 is asking a little too much for an upgrade to a leased box when I can buy one for not much more. I've been an E* customer for 4 years and have never had a late payment so it would seem (at least to me) that I'd be a good candiate for the $99 upgrade. Too bad they won't tell me why!!!!  :eek2: :nono2:
> 
> ...


I called and ordered my 522 for lease this afternoon and was also told $99 total. No extra charges unless they need to put in an extra phone line. Getting it installed tomorrow.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Dish has three levels for Dishin it up. Best customers qualify for $49 upgrade fee and $50 installation or $99. Not as good customers get $49 upgrade and $99 install for $148 lowest customers don't qualify period. CSRs and supervisors have no input on the figures it is calculated by computers and given to them to relay to you.


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

So what determines the 'best' customer? It can't be late payments because I've never been late. It can't be for less than 4 years of being a customer as I have been. It can't be because of not being in a contract. I'm going freely month to month which tells me I should be a more valuable customer because I don't have to stay (without paying a fee to break the contract that is). It can't be for not having cc autopay as I do and have for almost 2 years. They are guaranteed their money every month and on time.

I guess the 'best' customers are those that subscribe to the most programming. I subscribe to the A180 and Showtime. I have never paid a VOD or lease fee as I have had a 7200 Dishplayer since day 1. I've only had one receiver in 4 years and only one line in. 

I guess that makes me 'not as good'?


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I wrote dish at the ceo department explaining what it means to be Leased reciver.

I gave them the example of comcast. when i had it and they first offer digital i signed up. at the time the wiring was like 10 years old so it was all rg59 tech said it would not do, got authorized from his boss and spent 5 1/2 hours rewiring all my jacks and all internal wireing with RG6QS (QS is QuadShielded for thouse who never heard of it. )
Did not even charge me a dime because at one point before comcrap jack prices all the hell they cared about there customers.


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

I really don't think companies realize how much more business they would get (and keep) if they really acted like they cared about their customers like you mention stonecold. Anytime a company goes out of their way for me I certainly notice and develop a loyalty usually due to it (unless their product is just plain crap).

Dish had kind of done this with me (not with the 522 deal of course) as I was amazed how quickly I got a response and phone call when I emailed [email protected] about buying a 522 off Ebay. I emailed them again tonight with some serial and sc numbers for a 522 on Ebay and I got a response in less than 10 min telling me the numbers were all clear.

Things like that impress me. Too bad they won't impress me by actually doing something like giving me the $99 deal others are getting based on my payment history with E*. I feel like I'm takin' one in the pooper here... :nono:

I was going to cancel a few months ago when I got cable, but the guy actually talked me out of it by waiving a months programming and letting me think about it. Good thing he did as the cable ended up sucking (analog channels were horrible and programming guide smoked the pole) and this really impressed me too that thay waived a months programming just because I was going to leave.

Anyway, now to figure out if its worth buying a 522 off Ebay for $200ish. I just don't think paying $150 is worth it although it sounds like I'll prolly need to upgrade my dish for dual tuners anyway. We'll see...


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I will know what will happen they will call tommarow trying to explain to me who it fair. I held nothing back. Loyality discounts on Dtv side my friend has recieved. Like his nice Samsung HDTV reciver that he got for 99 to keep not lease. I am with you 4 years never late. americas 120 since it was at100 or what ever it was called before. 

But I held nothing back I brought up how i had to deal with bugs in the 7200 just a long list and to top it all off a damn 148 dollar fee... And upfront. screw them all to hell i am looking for nib 522.... presonally it would be just nice but heaven forbid they do something right.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It looks like they have some leaveway in the price and try to get an extra $50 when they can and could be experimenting with the promotion to see what people are willing to pay.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

stonecold said:


> Did not even charge me a dime because at one point before comcrap jack prices all the hell they cared about there customers.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not sure which Twilight Zone you are living in, but Comcast has never given a crap about their customers. I've had Comcast as a backup for over six years now. They are out to make a buck, pure and simple, on both the cable and internet sides of the house, and do the minimal job they are required to do.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Swampthing. Comcast before they got so large use to have this thing called Customer loyality. They were loyal to there customers ( to a point) and we were loyal to them. 10 years with comcast never late always had the mid range package. Got digital still had the mid range package. It did get to the point where they got so large that there greed out numbered there being loyal to there customers and doing the right thing.

I have not seen one bit of customer loyality out of Dish. 4 years never late. Not a away to treat a customer who wants a leased box. I think dish is having a hard time understanding what leased means it means in general that I dont have to pay through the damn noise to have a box and it part of having service. 


Personally I like the cellphone model of things. I would sign another commitment contract for free or near free 50 dollars max charge. And for a 2 year agreement i would want to own it not lease the eqiupment.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't see why they'd charge you the $50 installation if you do it yourself or already did. It doesn't make sense - they're NOT making any money off the installation. It's going to take their guys 1-2 hours to do it if you don't have the right switch or the runs? Installation ensures that it's done right...that's all IMO.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

rhindle said:


> Oh, kingbiged I did say I wanted to lease a 522, but it didn't seem to matter. She just said that 'additional receiver' was the only option and 'replacement' wasn't available. Hmm...
> 
> Why are they all chicks anyway?


OK, just to add my 2 cents...

I have a 721 and Dish 500 that I own outright. I subscribe to the Top 180, my locals, and have HBO/Cinemax. I do not pay by credit card, but rather mail a check each month. I have been a Dish customer for about 2.5 years.

The CSR (a chick too) told me that I was eligible for the 522 "upgrade" and it would cost me $49 for the upgrade and another $50 for "professional" installation. At first she didn't know the install fee and had to check with her supervisor. I asked if my location had anything to do with the install fee and she said no. I also asked why I had to pay any install fee since I already have a 721 up and running. She stated that I needed professional installation since the 522 was a dual tuner unit -- I replied by telling her that my 721 is dual tuner too! She then said the professional installation was required to insure the warranty on the 522.

I asked if the installer would just leave the new dish 500 here while I continue to use the dish I own so that I can sell off the whole package if I decide to keep the 522. She said they wouldn't even bring a dish out since I already owned mine. So I am left with the dilemma if someone wants to buy my entire 721/500 setup, what do I then do to get a new Dish 500 out here?

I also asked about reactivating my $1.99/mo. extended warranty on the 721 if I decided to reactivate it at a later date. I was told that the $1.99 warranty was grandfathered in (which I already knew) and that I would then have to pay the $5.99 extended warranty fee on the 721.

So, for $99 I can get the "upgrade" and be under no contractual obligation to keep the 522 -- they would arrange for me to return the 522 (at THEIR expense) if I didn't like/want it after trying it out.

My bill will go up by $9.98 per month ($4.98 DVR fee + $5 lease fee).

The kicker is if I try out the 522 and don't like it over my 721 I'm going to be out the $99 plus have to pay an extra $4 per month ($5.99 new extended warranty - $1.99 old extended warranty) for reactivating my 721.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

rhindle said:


> Oh well, I guess I need to figure out whehter it's worth buying a $200 522 off Ebay and getting it activated or coughing up $150 for E* to upgrade my dish and get 522 as I think my hw needs a refresh: http://klevenski.com/dish
> 
> We'll see...


Keep in mind that if you buy the 522 then you really should buy the extended warranty ($5.99/mo.) because it is inevitable that the 522 will fail (if not the hard drive then something else). If you lease the 522 then you can waive the extended warranty. But, in the end, it's only $1 per month more by owning than if you leased it ($5.99 warranty versus $5 lease fee). Then you also had to pay $50 more for the 522 off eBay versus the install/upgrade fee from Dish.

I think this "upgrade" fee is crap, and so is the install fee for owners of previous dual tuner DVRs (the "professional" installer has to do a really big and complicated job by connecting the two cables that you already have installed to the back of the 522 and then plugging the unit into the wall -- granted, if you need to run a cable to a second room for the 522 then that does involve a small amount of time on the installer's part) -- in the long run, though, Dish has you pretty much locked in by just getting you to use a newer DVR versus you jumping ship altogether.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

stonecold said:


> I have not seen one bit of customer loyality out of Dish. 4 years never late. Not a away to treat a customer who wants a leased box. I think dish is having a hard time understanding what leased means it means in general that I dont have to pay through the damn noise to have a box and it part of having service.


Don't forget: for only $9.98/mo. you get the privilege of beta testing another faulty Dish DVR!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

rhindle said:


> Why are they all chicks anyway?


Now now. There are plenty of stupid guys in this world, too. (Just watch our fearless leader mangle his native language.) On the rare occasions I got a knowledgable CSR, they were women. (TSR's actually. I always choose tech support when I call.) Plus, I dig chicks.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

garypen said:


> I remember seeing an eBay dealer selling new 522's for $175. A regular poster on one of these forums had purchased one from them, and was happy with it.
> 
> Considering it will cost $160 to lease it the first year, and $60 per year thereafter, $175 to own makes more sense. Plus, if you upgrade or cancel Dish, you can sell it. Depending on what you get for it, it's total cost of ownership might end up being $0.


I tend to agree -- but people really DO need to check with CEO before buying any 522 on EBay. They will NOT activate one that was ever a lease unit.

Just for fun, last week I picked the next 8 ending 522 auctions on EBay and sent the receiver #s in to CEO. Of those 8, only ONE of them was clean-and-clear. The other 7 Dish said were either previous lease units that could not be sold or activated or had other issues (large balances) that I would have to cover to get them activated.

So -- I just want to remind people that MOST of the 522s on EBay appear to be units that Dish will NOT authorize...

- John...


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh, I'm not calling the chicks stoopid or anything. Actually I told each and every one of them that I realize they are just telling me what is on the screen and that they have no authority or that they are not at fault. I was just honestly wondering why every time I've ever called E* a chic answered. I must admit, I dig chix 2. 

I do think it is pretty lame for E* to put us in this situation and after your comments Bogey62 I'm starting to question buying a 522 outright from Ebay because if I do and something goes wrong I'm hozed. Since I'll need another line in from the dish anyway and don't really relish doing it myself and buying more equipment I guess maybe the $148 is worth it after all. I guess since we want what most people still don't have or care about (until they can pause and record TV and see for themselves what they are missing) it will cost a premium of sorts. At least a lot more than free.

Really what I want is dual tuner HD DVR that supports MPEG-4 with lots of HD programming (and a million bux), but that is still a pipe dream so I figured I'd at least get a dual tuner DVR to hold me while I wait for things to pan out in the HD/DVR world. I certainly cannot see the value in purchasing a 921/942 for hundreds of dollars that will apparently be obsolete in the next year or so. I'm sure a lot of you are in the same boat and are waiting for the HD/DVR scene to settle down and at least get 'something' until it does which in this case for me is a 522.

I'd considered building an HTPC with dual tuners to do this as well, but then I'd still need 2 lines and 2 receivers and the cost of building an HTPC and the software would cost far more than leasing a 522. 

I'll stop rambling now...


----------



## sjjoe (Feb 2, 2005)

If you go to Dish's web page, and check on equipment upgrades for existing customers, it tells you that you can upgrade to the 522 for $49, period. Granted, there is their little disclaimer that says shipping and installation fees may apply. The site says nothing about a monthly fee for the lease, and leads you to believe that the $49 is all you're going to pay.

Sounds like a pretty good deal. Then I start researching it and find out that on top of my $49, the're going to want either $99 or $50 for installation. Then my bill is going to go up with the monthly lease fee. Suddenly, it isn't so attractive any more. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a dual tuner DVR, but I can't justify the cost. I wish they'd just state, on their website, this is what the offer is - upfront. I shouldn't have to call up expecting to shell out only $49 and then get surprised with all of the other stuff they want to add to it.

Besides, from what I've read in other forums, the 522 is kind of buggy, and I don't think I really want to shell out $99-$148 plus lease fees for a system I may not like.


----------



## shetani (Jan 30, 2004)

Like I had said earlier I ordered the 522 and I paid the 49.99 Upgrade fee + 50.00 Install fee. Now as we have seen there are ways to get around the install fee but you have to be.....
1. Lucky to get the right Upper Supervisor and,
2. Have some time on your hands because you will be on the phone for a while
If you have the lines already in place then that is a 50.00 bucks that you can try and save but if not, I think for the additional wiring and additional equipment that they would need to add then its worth it...
The Dish rating system I think is weighted heavily on the programming because I have read that some pple with 5+ Yrs with Dish but with either AT120 or AT180 and some movie package are rated less than people with less years but who are subscribed to AEP...so bottom line I think is programming, not payment on time and stuff like that.
On the E-Bay thing, I think that risk of buying a receiver that may not be activated and also if it fails you are screwed and yes you probably could sell it later but if I am understanding right, the move to Mpeg4 will make them less desirable, now if you had leased through Dish...you just give them back their old "undesirable" 522 and get whatever new Mpeg4 receiver that they will have out...so I think the lease in the end is slightly better than owning....just my opinion...


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

I've always subscribed to Everything... the highest package available for the past six years, and yet my rate was $148. There goes that theory...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have AEP and they offered the deal to me for $99. If I can buy one straight out for a little more I will go that route instead.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

stonecold said:


> Swampthing. Comcast before they got so large use to have this thing called Customer loyality. They were loyal to there customers ( to a point) and we were loyal to them. 10 years with comcast never late always had the mid range package. Got digital still had the mid range package. It did get to the point where they got so large that there greed out numbered there being loyal to there customers and doing the right thing.


I have never seen Comcast show loyalty to their customers or give a damn for customer service when they couldn't make a buck. Comcast sets "standards" and if your problem is acceptable within those standards, they won't fix it. And don't get me started about digital cable which was a screw from the beginning; charging $80+ was excessively high and taking all their channels away from basic.

This is really a topic for a different forum, so we should probably end it here.


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

I called for my 522 today and the csr said they couldn't do it because I just got the 510. I e-mailed amanda who responded to my [email protected] e-mail in december. She called me on the phone with 5 minutes of my e-mail and said she would get me the 522. she said it would cost me $99. I agreed and it is being installed Saturday.

The CEO address is great. Just don't abuse it with petty complaints.

I am impressed


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

shetani said:


> ...now if you had leased through Dish...you just give them back their old "undesirable" 522 and get whatever new Mpeg4 receiver that they will have out...so I think the lease in the end is slightly better than owning....just my opinion...


I wonder about that too. That is what makes leasing so attractive, but what happens when the MPEG4 change over happens (I'm sure not all at once) and then what options will you have? It's hard to speculate now, but my guess is that there will not be a dual tuner HD-DVR or even non-HD-DVR MPEG4 for existing customers for any nominal amount, but will probably be the basic MPEG4 box, maybe not even DVR for existing customers and those of us who cannot live without a DVR will have to pay out the nose like for a 921 now (and especially when it was $999 not long ago). That's just too much cash to fork out for a receiver no matter how cool it is.

I know it's way too early to speculate about MPEG4 offers to current subscribers in the probably distant future, but I can't help but wonder what kind of pickle I will be in then like I feel like I am in now with just a 522. I'm going back and forth whether it's worth the $148, but seeing that I'll need another line in and updated hardware I guess it's probably worth it. Just feel like I'm getting poked in the pucker again, that's all.

I'll think I'll send an email to [email protected] and see if they can get me to $99 like I thought I would be paying in the first place and then I'll go for it for sure.

Rhindle


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, I'm still reeling from the shock of what has happened in the last hour...

I sent an email to [email protected] last night to verify some CAID numbers from a couple of 522's on Ebay and I got a response within 10 minutes which impressed me which I have mentioned somewhere previously in this thread.

Well, I decided to email them back and ask about why I had to pay $148 instead of $99 like many others considering my excellent payment history, cc auto pay, 4 years of service, etc. Within 10 minutes again I got a response that said after reviewing the situation they had decided that I could get the $99 upfront offer! I was kind and polite and wasn't complaining in my email to them, but simply stated that it didn't make much sense why I had to pay more than the next guy.

What suprised me most of all was that he called me after I had responded to the $99 offer wondering what I should do next. He called me and totally set everything up right there on the spot! Scheduled the install, I paid the $99 on my cc and everything! :jumpingja

I must say, although E* is probably tring to get a feel for what people will pay to lease the 522 I am extremely impressed with the fact that I sent an email to [email protected] and not only got an email response in 10 minutes, not only a phone call back in 10 minutes, but actually took my order for the upgrade and scheduled the installation for $99.

Granted, I feel like $99 is a fair price and is what I SHOULD be getting, but I also recognize when individuals go out of their way to make the customer feel like they are being taken care of and I for one appreciate it. 

Rhindle


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

rhindle said:


> Ok, I'm still reeling from the shock of what has happened in the last hour...
> 
> Rhindle


Hey, that's a great story with a good outcome. It's nice to see that E* sometimes actually does care about the existing customers.

Do you think if I asked real nice they'd fix the bugs in the 721?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

shetani said:


> so bottom line I think is programming, not payment on time and stuff like that.


Doubtful. We have people that are Everything subscribers and have been for years that were told $148. I've been a Top-60 subscriber for 3 years and was given the $99 price.



> On the E-Bay thing, I think that risk of buying a receiver that may not be activated and also if it fails you are screwed and yes you probably could sell it later but if I am understanding right, the move to Mpeg4 will make them less desirable, now if you had leased through Dish...you just give them back their old "undesirable" 522 and get whatever new Mpeg4 receiver that they will have out...so I think the lease in the end is slightly better than owning....just my opinion...


Yes, but it depends on the EBay price. If you could get a good deal on a 522 that is clean-and-clear, then it might be for the better. But you take the risk there, of course.

If I go with the 522, my first year will cost me $159. Two years would be $219. So, at some point, I'd be better off owning a 522 -- but, again, you have to weigh the risks too. So, I'm still thinking. 

- John...


----------



## Jnanadev (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried having a roommate or significant other call up and say they are moving into a new place on such and such a date and want to get signed up for the service and then get the 522 for free? There might be a lag while the service is disconnected and reconnected of a few days, but not bad if it includes a free 522? You then just have "wifey" pay for the service, provided "wifey" has her own last name?


----------



## **pinke_13** (Jan 26, 2005)

if you buy a 522 off ebay you cant activate the rcvr at dish cause they are lease only if you buy one off ebay its probly owned by dish or stolen


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

From [email protected] after sending CAID numbers from two 522's on Ebay:

"The receiver and smart card numbers are both clean and ready to be activated. If you have any questions please let me know."

They will activate it if the numbers are cleared. Let's put this rumor to rest that they won't activate ANY 522's off Ebay.

Rhindle


----------



## **pinke_13** (Jan 26, 2005)

they will not i garente they wont ive to the the e.o.d.n exective office and they will not unless its dha or old dhp account or the 522 upgrade dish'n it up thats it


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

**pinke_13** said:


> they will not i garente they wont ive to the the e.o.d.n exective office and they will not unless its dha or old dhp account or the 522 upgrade dish'n it up thats it


Sorry, newbie, but you are wrong. This type of crap has been disproven here again and again.

If the unit is clean-and-clear, then they WILL activate it. Period. Many, many people have done it.

If the unit was EVER a lease, then they WILL NOT -- you are correct there. But there ARE units out there that are legit 522s that were not under a lease account and that they WILL activate. You simply need to verify that before buying one.

Now, that being said, I mentioned this already, but I'll say it again. I did a random sampling of EIGHT 522s on EBay last week and sent in their Receiver IDs to be checked. ONLY ONE of those 8 came back clean-and-clear. The rest Dish either would NOT activate or had significantly large balances that would have to be paid that made them not worth it.

So, finding one is not trivial -- but they do exist -- and Dish WILL activate any one that is clean-and-clear.

This argument that the CSRs won't listen to the Executive Office people is crap. If that happened, then just go through the Office. If I wanted to activate a clean-and-clear 522 and had ANY problems with a CSR, I would just email CEO and I guarantee that she would set us up within a day (again, provided that the numbers had been pre-verified).

- John...


----------



## **pinke_13** (Jan 26, 2005)

what ever you wanna think dude its not my money im not gonna buy one and get screwed


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

**pinke_13** said:


> what ever you wanna think dude its not my money im not gonna buy one and get screwed


Sounds good. More for us on EBay then. 

- John...


----------



## **pinke_13** (Jan 26, 2005)

more money for you to lose


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

**pinke_13** said:


> they will not i garente they wont..


I guess I should believe you instead of the individual that emailed me back from [email protected] huh. Hmmm. Do you think we're making this up? Do you think I made up that quote from the email? 

Sheesh. It's this kind of attitude that just provokes an arguement. We are speaking from experience and not making things up because we are bored and want to trick people into buying 522's off Ebay. This forum is to help others and not lie to them. We know for a fact via the individuals from the Executive Office of DISH Network that respond to emails in minutes and even call you in minutes after they get the email.

I'm done with this topic.


----------



## **pinke_13** (Jan 26, 2005)

what ever dude


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

pinke, you need a hug! :icon_hug:

And a beer. :goodjob:

!rolling


----------



## **pinke_13** (Jan 26, 2005)

how about no maybe a beer but not a hug piss on the 522 i want to new 942 or the 625


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

I think I'll stop feeding the troll...

- John...


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

**pinke_13** said:


> how about no maybe a beer but not a hug piss on the 522 i want to new 942 or the 625


How bout some punk-chew-ay-shun... is this Boomhauer in disguise?

hey man I tehyoo whut talkin bout dat dang oh pinke's a dang oh... newb man

:uglyhamme

Ok, I'm really done now. Feeding time is over.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Jnanadev said:


> Has anyone ever tried having a roommate or significant other call up and say they are moving into a new place on such and such a date and want to get signed up for the service and then get the 522 for free? There might be a lag while the service is disconnected and reconnected of a few days, but not bad if it includes a free 522? You then just have "wifey" pay for the service, provided "wifey" has her own last name?


How about stealing from the coffee fund when no one is looking? And heck, why not cheat on your tax returns too? And when that old man drops his wallet, has anyone ever tried not telling him and then taking his cash for yourself?

Ethics, man. Come on.


----------

